# Some days I wonder why I stay.....



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

We are currently living in our camper waiting for our house closing.... it has been ok, the 48 hours of torrential rain was a bit tough. This week, my youngest had a figure skating competition, usually we take the camper, but he said he didn't want to and to get a hotel and he'd rather stay home. 

That is fine, so I got a motel. My middle daugther and her friend wanted to come too. I figure it was just as well as that way hubby and the older would be at the camper (less crowd for a few days).

Well, as luck wouldn't have it, both my girls and the friend came down with a nasty stomach virus the last night in the motel. I had to drive home with 3 puking preteens (gah). By the time I unloaded and got re-organized, I was green myself (clearly coming down with it). 

I went into the bed of the camper and just laid down. My youngest still wasn't feeling well so she laid down with me too, and then my middle went to the other bed. 

Hubby pulled out the couch and started complaining loudly that he is the biggest person in the camper and yet HE has to sleep on the couch. 

Um... no he didn't... he could have slept with me (though I understand him not wanting to at the time), he could have slept in the other bed and asked my smaller daughter to take the couch, or he could have even cleared the table and made that into it's bed form. 

Maybe he expected me to do it in between blessing the bushes in the rain outside the camper. 

Sometimes he is such a self centered jerk... what the heck happened? I mean not an ounce of sympathy and nothing but complaints about where HE was sleeping.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

lisa3girls said:


> We are currently living in our camper waiting for our house closing.... it has been ok, the 48 hours of torrential rain was a bit tough. This week, my youngest had a figure skating competition, usually we take the camper, but he said he didn't want to and to get a hotel and he'd rather stay home.
> 
> That is fine, so I got a motel. My middle daugther and her friend wanted to come too. I figure it was just as well as that way hubby and the older would be at the camper (less crowd for a few days).
> 
> ...



Read my post on how my hubby behaves when I'm sick. I swear twins! I had to care for my 9 month old in midst of gallbladder attack! All while he complained he worked 2 nights prior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> Read my post on how my hubby behaves when I'm sick. I swear twins! I had to care for my 9 month old in midst of gallbladder attack! All while he complained he worked 2 nights prior.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't want him to do anything at all, just not complain about how he couldn't have whatever...


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

lisa3girls said:


> I didn't want him to do anything at all, just not complain about how he couldn't have whatever...


My post said I don't expect to be waited on just take care of kids and yourself so I can take care of me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

So annoying isn't it??


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

lisa3girls said:


> So annoying isn't it??


It is! Hope you're feeling better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Avalon (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, I get ya!!! Once while camping out in the middle of nowhere my daughter got a concussion and threw up several times in the tent during the night. In the morning hubby complained that his air mattress had a hole in it and he ended up sleeping on the floor. Poor guy, at least he didn't have to clean up puke and sleep in it half the night like I did!!! And did he bother to ask how his own SICK CHILD was doing? Nope!

And for 10 years I slept on our couch because of his snoring. Not something he can control, not something that he does on purpose, but nevertheless not ONCE IN 10 YEARS did he offer to sleep on the couch so I could get a good night's sleep in our own bed. Nope, he was sleeping just fine, so why should he give a **** about how I was sleeping every night on the couch!!

Yeah.... believe me, I get it!


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Is it evil of me to feel a little satisfied that he came down with the bug this morning... of course I made sure the children were cared for, got him an extra blanket and some ginger ale before I left.


----------

